# Old movie



## bob393 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I want to test your memory.

Back in the middle 1960's I saw the scariest movie on TV that I ever saw. It was B&W and probably a B movie. The name I remember which is obviously wrong was Fahrenheit 454. I think it was B&W but it could have been a B&W TV I was watching, but I think they all were back then?

Now the only clue to the movie I can provide with any accuracy is: people ran into an old farm house chased by aliens or robots that looked like inverted aluminum funnels, large at the bottom and small at the top. These funnels shot fire out of there tops at the people and I seem to remember that the only way they escaped was the floor could not hold the weight of the robots and they fell through the floor into the basement and the people ran away.

Now I only saw it once. It scared the heck out of me. And I have been trying to find it on and off ever since with no luck.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dask (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe a Roger Corman classic?


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 16, 2012)

My guess would be *Gog*. Made in 1954, it had pyramidal robots that spouted flame. Haven't seen it in over 40 years though, so memory fades.

http://www.scifimoviepage.com/gog.html


----------



## dask (Jun 16, 2012)

Richard Egan? Herbert Marshall? Cool! Gotta see this one.


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw *Gog* again a couple of years ago and the fire was right, I believe, but they were in a military complex and there was no falling in the basement. Because of the time elapsed you could be transposing two movies. *Gog* is available on Netflix and several other places and well worth seeing either way.


----------



## bob393 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you! I'm going to look up Gog right now, this is the closest I have ever come to finding it again. You guys are the best!


----------



## bob393 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I just watched Gog, great movie and worth watching but it has way to sophisticated a feel to it. Kind of high budget compared to what I remember. I seem to remember a movie more to the tune of the first Evil Dead movie. Gog doesn't seem to be as scary as I remember but that could be cause I'm a whole lot older but my memory of the robots moving through the woods into an old farm house should be close. Also these were simple robots, I don't remember any arms or tracks. I remember literally inverted funnels kind of levitating over the ground, probably alien in nature.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 17, 2012)

steve12553 said:


> *Gog* is available on Netflix and several other places and well worth seeing either way.


 
Thanks for the heads up, Steve. I watched it on Netflix this afternoon. I'm afraid it hasn't aged well.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 17, 2012)

You might want to try having a look at *Target Earth. *The robot in this does not fit your description but it does have a roughly  inverted triangular shape overall. It does contain a group of people trapped in a house by the robot invasion.


----------



## bob393 (Jun 17, 2012)

Target Earth, I'll have to give it a look. Netflix I presume?


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 18, 2012)

bob393 said:


> Netflix I presume?


 
Don't know. Don't use Netflix. 
I bought a copy on DVD years ago from a company called Retroflicks. They no longer seem to exist. You could try Youtube if Netflix doesn't have it.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 18, 2012)

Netflix doesn't have it. It's available on DVD at a premium price. But I'm not sure I would be tempted to pay it based on this trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQzgGtoxRTk


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 18, 2012)

clovis-man said:


> Netflix doesn't have it. It's available on DVD at a premium price. But I'm not sure I would be tempted to pay it based on this trailer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQzgGtoxRTk


 
That price is just ridiculous. I wouldn't pay it either. 

I think I paid about $12 for my copy but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's a site you could browse through. You may see something that jogs your memory (and it has a pic of the Target Earth robot).


http://www.filmsite.org/robotsinfilm2.html


----------



## bob393 (Jun 19, 2012)

clovis-man said:


> Netflix doesn't have it. It's available on DVD at a premium price. But I'm not sure I would be tempted to pay it based on this trailer:
> 
> 
> I saw that and I only have the streaming service. I don't think I'll add the DVD option so I will look elsewhere for a copy.


----------



## bob393 (Jun 19, 2012)

Foxbat said:


> Here's a site you could browse through. You may see something that jogs your memory (and it has a pic of the Target Earth robot).
> 
> 
> I checked out the Robot website and the only one that seems to jog the old gray matter is the one from Dr. Who & the Daleks (1965) but that date is way to late.
> ...


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 19, 2012)

bob393 said:


> Now that this is on my mind I've been asking around and the guys at my job think it might be an old Outer Limits episode and not a movie. I do remember the feel of the B&W episodes.


 
I have the entire original series of *The Outer Limits* on DVD and don't recall any such robots. I'm not helping much, I'm afraid.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's a list you can check
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Outer_Limits_episodes

What about *The Twilight Zone?*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Twilight_Zone_episodes


----------



## bob393 (Jun 20, 2012)

clovis-man said:


> I have the entire original series of *The Outer Limits* on DVD and don't recall any such robots. I'm not helping much, I'm afraid.



No everyone is helping. This is the closest to finding it I have ever bin.


----------



## bob393 (Jun 20, 2012)

Foxbat said:


> Here's a list you can check
> 
> What about *The Twilight Zone?*



Sure it could be. I never thought about it until now but I suppose it could be Night Gallery or any of the B&W shows of the 50's or early 60's

Truthfully I was so scared at the time I don't remember watching the whole thing so I don't really know if it was a 30 minutes, 60 minutes, or a 90/120 minute full length movie.


----------

